# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  امداد...تعداد بالای غلط در آزمون

## فاطمه زهرا

سلام بچه ها

من یه مشکل اساسی دارم و فکر میکنم مشکل خیلیای دیگه هم میتونه باشه و

اونم اینکه تعداد غلط های زده شده ی من در ازمونها خیلی بالاست و مثلا امروز 47 تا غلط داشتم!

دفعه قبل 24 و قبل ترش 42 تا دفعه قبلتر 32...

کلا نمیدونم چجوری باید تستی رو زد و نزد یعنی نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم

پشتیبان ویژه میگفت اگه شک 100 درصد بین فقط دو گزینه داری بزن چون اینجوری 50 درصد احتمال غلط

 هست و  فوقش یک سوم کم میشه و ارزش ریسک داره و بالاخره همه اینطور شک ها که غلط نیست.

نظر شما چیه؟شما برای حل این مشکل چیکار میکنین که براتون جواب بده؟

----------


## Keiv4n

پشتیبانت درست میگه.

----------


## behrouz

اشتباه زیاد میتونه ناشی از ناقص خوندن و درعوض توقع بالا از خودتون باشه...شما ی مبحثی رو ناقص میخونین ولی سرجلسه ازمون میخواین ی درصد بالا بزنین همه سوالاتو میزنین در حالیکه خیلیاش شک دارین...من خودم زیست بار اول سوالات چند گزاره ای(چند تاصحیح یا غلط) رو نمیزنم و به بقیه میپردازم اخر اگه وقت داشتم میرم سراغ این سوالا...کاظم میگه *مطالعه 80% مطالب با عمق100% بهتر است از مطالعه100% مطالب با عمق 80%...*

----------


## marsad

شما سعی کن مرور زیاد داشته باشی. بخصوص روزای نزدیک به آزمون.
ساعت مطالعتون رو زیاد کنید که بتونید حداقل یه بار دروس رو مرور کنید

----------


## mbt.danial

> سلام بچه ها
> 
> من یه مشکل اساسی دارم و فکر میکنم مشکل خیلیای دیگه هم میتونه باشه و
> 
> اونم اینکه تعداد غلط های زده شده ی من در ازمونها خیلی بالاست و مثلا امروز 47 تا غلط داشتم!
> 
> دفعه قبل 24 و قبل ترش 42 تا دفعه قبلتر 32...
> 
> کلا نمیدونم چجوری باید تستی رو زد و نزد یعنی نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم
> ...


مغرور نباش
با تراز7037
10 تا غلط زدم
مغرور نباش...50-50 هم نزن

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> مغرور نباش
> با تراز7037
> 10 تا غلط زدم
> مغرور نباش...50-50 هم نزن


یعنی چی مغرور نباش؟

آخرش شما با اون حرف پشتیبان موافقین؟

----------


## helix

بابا ریسک نکن اینطوری....
من خودم ازوناییم که وقتی بین دو گزینه شک میکنم اونیو میزنم که غلطه
شما بیا این ازمونو سوالایی که شک داریو نزن...ببین چه تفاوتی میکنه:yahoo (3):

----------


## sama

دوست عزیز شما ی بار بررسی کن آزمونتو ببین شک بین دو تا گزینت بعد آزمون چند درصد درست در اومده... اگه درصد خوبی بود بزن و گرنه اگه باعث کاهش درصدت میشه نزن...
ضمنا آزمون تستی اگه 10 درصد تعداد درست هات غلط بزنی کاملا طبیعیه ... البته من نمیدونم شما چند تا درست زدی ...

----------


## konkuriha

1- براورد کن چند تا شانسی زدی چند درصد درست چند درصد غلط و اگه ضرر بود شانسی نزن
2- از اشتباهاتت بنویس یه باز که تکرار نشه
3- کتاب اشتباهات تداول کار کن
4- تو خونه بیشتر تست بزن و بررسی کن و اگه اشتباه زدی ریشه یابیش کن تو خونه زیر 80 نباید بزنی

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

اگر شما پاسخ غلط نمی دادید رتبه کل شما :46 و تراز کل شما :7353
اختصاصي
درس

درصد
تراز
رتبه
ارزيابى
ضریب رشد
تفاوت شما با میانگین بازه
(چند از ده)

.: رياضي :.
71%




7740
65
A
25


رياضي پيش‌دانشگاهي
60%




7112
492
-A
-13


رياضي 1
87%




8437
28
+A
63


آمارومدل‌سازي
67%




7571
150
-A
محاسبه نشده


.: ادبيات اختصاصي :.
61%




7197
137
-A
-22


آرايه‌هاي ادبي
43%




6288
1430
B
-19


ادبيات اختصاصي پيش‌دانشگاهي
87%




8423
8
+A
-9


تاريخ ادبيات ايران‌وجهان 2
53%




6584
798
+B
-48


عربي پيش‌دانشگاهي
60%




7194
395
-A
****


.: تاريخ و جغرافيا :.
46%




6159
2049
B
-23


تاريخ‌شناسي
63%




6684
858
-A
2


جغرافيا پيش‌دانشگاهي
57%




6249
1726
+B
-7


جغرافياي پايه
17%




4828
5191
+C
-48


.: علوم اجتماعي :.
67%




7011
569
-A
-2


علوم اجتماعي
60%




6715
897
+B
-15


جامعه‌شناسي 2
73%




6735
579
-A
محاسبه نشده


فلسفه پيش‌دانشگاهي
50%




6073
2277
+B
-36


روان‌شناسي
57%




6524
1253
+B
-58


سوالات اعتبارسنجي
60%




6564
489
+B
35



عمومي
درس

درصد
تراز
رتبه
ارزيابى
ضریب رشد
تفاوت شما با میانگین بازه
(چند از ده)

.: ادبيات :.
33%




6077
1347
B
3


ادبيات پيش‌دانشگاهي
50%




6634
727
+B
-7


ادبيات پايه
17%




5303
4069
-B
6


عربي 2
80%




8081
46
A
69


.: معارف :.
45%




6489
1006
+B
30


دين‌وزندگي پيش‌دانشگاهي
37%




5998
1929
B
12


دين و زندگي 2
53%




6751
895
+B
40


زبان‌ ‌انگليسي
87%




8402
91
+A
33




تعداد کل
تعداد درست
تعداد غلط
چند از ده (با نمره منفی)

کل
230
154
47
6.0

عمومی
80
54
15
6.1

اختصاصی
150
100
32
6.0



- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دوست عزیز شما ی بار بررسی کن آزمونتو ببین شک بین دو تا گزینت بعد آزمون چند درصد درست در اومده... اگه درصد خوبی بود بزن و گرنه اگه باعث کاهش درصدت میشه نزن...
> ضمنا آزمون تستی اگه 10 درصد تعداد درست هات غلط بزنی کاملا طبیعیه ... البته من نمیدونم شما چند تا درست زدی ...


تعداد درست هامو گذشتم ببینین

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> 1- براورد کن چند تا شانسی زدی چند درصد درست چند درصد غلط و اگه ضرر بود شانسی نزن
> 2- از اشتباهاتت بنویس یه باز که تکرار نشه
> 3- کتاب اشتباهات تداول کار کن
> 4- تو خونه بیشتر تست بزن و بررسی کن و اگه اشتباه زدی ریشه یابیش کن تو خونه زیر 80 نباید بزنی


هشتاد درصد مشکلات من تو ریاضی بخاطر اشتباه محاسباتی است.

شاید باورتون نشه ولی این اشتباه محاسباتی باعث شده خیلی جا اشتباه کنم

توی ادبیات اختصاصی پیش دانشگاهی یه دونه غلط زدم چون یه دونه رو کم شمردم.

دو تا از ریاضیام صد میشد اگه سه تا سوالو اشتباه محاسباتی نمیکردم.

یکی از مشکلات اینه که وقتی اشتباه محاسبه میکنی نمیدونی داری اشتباه میکنی...


#####
تعداد غلط های زیاد باعث شد از رتبه 46 برسه به حدود رتبه 120...

----------


## sama

> تعداد درست هامو گذشتم ببینین


ترازت که خوبه ...
تعداد غلط هات خیلی زیاده ... باید کلن 15-16 تا غلط میزدی ... یکم به این فک کن که حیفه به 7300 نرسه ترازت ...

----------


## mbt.danial

> یعنی چی مغرور نباش؟
> 
> آخرش شما با اون حرف پشتیبان موافقین؟


ینی نگو من خوندم حتما باید بزنم....نگو در حد من نیس کم بزنم.....

این هفته کاظم قلم چی تو جلسه برتر های تهران گفت...اگه به فکر 100 بری امکان نداره 100 بزنی

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> ینی نگو من خوندم حتما باید بزنم....نگو در حد من نیس کم بزنم.....
> 
> این هفته کاظم قلم چی تو جلسه برتر های تهران گفت...اگه به فکر 100 بری امکان نداره 100 بزنی


بله قبول دارم مثل همون پسری که عربیشو میخواست صد بزنه...

----------


## mamad.hny

> بله قبول دارم مثل همون پسری که عربیشو میخواست صد بزنه...


راجب ریاضی که اشتباه محاسباتی دارید من چون رشته ام ریاضیه یه چیزی بگم. (وای خدا هر آزمون 60 سوال ریاضی باید جواب بدیم وقتی برسیم به فیزیک و شیمی دیگه مغزمون هنگ میکنه) :
توی خونه که دارید تست میزنید، مثلا برای آزمون میخواید 100 تست ریاضی بزنید، شما بیاید 90 تا از اونارو مثل آزمون با زمان در حد آزمون بزنید (اگه تسلط کافی دارید زمان رو یکم کمتر از آزمون درنظر بگیرید) بعدش برید برای اون 10 تا تست دیگه، همون راهی رو که توی چک نویس میرید و به جواب میرسید و جواب رو علامت میزنید، کامل بنویسید به طوری که انگار معلم میخواد به راه حلتون مثل امتحان نهایی نمره بده. و توی نوشتن این راه تا رسیدن به جواب آخر ادامه بدید.
یکی دو آزمون که اینکارو بکنید اشتباه محاسباتیتون خیلی کم میشه.
راجب حرف پشتیبانتون هم من موافقم. اگه بین دو گزینه شک داشتید بزنید. من که میزنم
نکته آخر اینکه مرور درسا فوق العاده مهمه. حتی بیشتر از خوندن خود درسا. هرچی بگم کم گفتم. امتحان کنید نتیجشو میبینید انشاءالله

----------


## soghrat

مسلمان شک دارهارونزنننننننننننن

----------


## venus95

بابا منم همین مشکل رودارم شک دار رونمیزنم 
ولی بازم غلط زیاد دارم بنظرم به خاطر اون دام آموزشیه ازبس بی دقتم

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> راجب ریاضی که اشتباه محاسباتی دارید من چون رشته ام ریاضیه یه چیزی بگم. (وای خدا هر آزمون 60 سوال ریاضی باید جواب بدیم وقتی برسیم به فیزیک و شیمی دیگه مغزمون هنگ میکنه) :
> توی خونه که دارید تست میزنید، مثلا برای آزمون میخواید 100 تست ریاضی بزنید، شما بیاید 90 تا از اونارو مثل آزمون با زمان در حد آزمون بزنید (اگه تسلط کافی دارید زمان رو یکم کمتر از آزمون درنظر بگیرید) بعدش برید برای اون 10 تا تست دیگه، همون راهی رو که توی چک نویس میرید و به جواب میرسید و جواب رو علامت میزنید، کامل بنویسید به طوری که انگار معلم میخواد به راه حلتون مثل امتحان نهایی نمره بده. و توی نوشتن این راه تا رسیدن به جواب آخر ادامه بدید.
> یکی دو آزمون که اینکارو بکنید اشتباه محاسباتیتون خیلی کم میشه.
> راجب حرف پشتیبانتون هم من موافقم. اگه بین دو گزینه شک داشتید بزنید. من که میزنم
> نکته آخر اینکه مرور درسا فوق العاده مهمه. حتی بیشتر از خوندن خود درسا. هرچی بگم کم گفتم. امتحان کنید نتیجشو میبینید انشاءالله



ممنون.حتما باید همین کارو بکنم چون این اشتباه محاسباتی داره به بقیه درسامم آسیب میزنه

شما مرور  رو چطور انجام میدین؟مثلا وقتی سه روز مونده به آزمون همه درسا رو کامل میرسین

یه دور دیگه بخونین؟همه درسا رو دوره میکنین؟

----------


## G3N3R4L

pحالا مال منو ببین

وضعيت کلي
تراز
رتبه كشورى
رتبه در منطقه
رتبه در شهر
ارزيابى
ضریب رشد

كل
4206
40559
6268
45
-C
-16

دروس اختصاصي
4491
29407
3937
27
C
-5

دروس عمومي
3509
45772
7523
50
D
-25


 برای قبولی در رشته ی دلخواهتان چه تراز لازم است ؟ در هر درس باید چند تا از 10 تا پاسخ دهید ؟
تعداد شرکت کنند ( گروه شما ) در این آزمون : 45821 نفر 
اگر شما پاسخ غلط نمی دادید رتبه کل شما :26105 و تراز کل شما :4659
اختصاصي
درس

درصد
تراز
رتبه
ارزيابى
ضریب رشد
تفاوت شما با میانگین بازه
(چند از ده)

.: رياضي :.
10%




4780
20729
+C
-20


ديفرانسيل و انتگرال
10%




4747
21563
+C
-19


هندسه‌ي تحليلي
10%




4974
13355
+C
17


رياضيات گسسته
17%




5075
16305
-B
15


رياضي پايه
13%




4997
16510
+C
-29


هندسه 1
0%




4394
9340
سفيد
****


.: فيزيك :.
4%




4281
32221
-C
24


فيزيك پيش‌دانشگاهي
8%




4396
29004
C
42


فيزيک 2
-3%




4218
23537
E
محاسبه نشده


.: شيمي :.
3%




4226
33175
-C
-25


شيمي پيش‌دانشگاهي
7%




4324
30339
C
11


شيمي 2
0%




4271
16990
E
-39


.: سوالات اعتبارسنجي :.
7%




4089
13742
-C
-36


سوالات اعتبارسنجي
7%




4089
13742
-C
-10



عمومي
درس

درصد
تراز
رتبه
ارزيابى
ضریب رشد
تفاوت شما با میانگین بازه
(چند از ده)

.: ادبيات :.
-13%




2958
45696
E
-41


ادبيات پيش‌دانشگاهي
-17%




3007
45362
E
-36


ادبيات پايه
-10%




3579
43902
E
-39


عربي پايه
-3%




3779
43702
E
-33


.: معارف :.
-5%




3460
44856
E
-26


دين‌وزندگي پيش‌دانشگاهي
-10%




3388
44187
E
-43


دين و زندگي 2
0%




3960
35177
E
2


زبان‌ ‌انگليسي
15%




4414
28133
C
15




 تعداد کل
 تعداد درست
 تعداد غلط
 چند از ده (با نمره منفی)

کل
200
25
53
0.4

عمومی
80
9
31
-0.1

اختصاصی
120
16
22
0.8

----------


## mamad.hny

> ممنون.حتما باید همین کارو بکنم چون این اشتباه محاسباتی داره به بقیه درسامم آسیب میزنه
> 
> شما مرور  رو چطور انجام میدین؟مثلا وقتی سه روز مونده به آزمون همه درسا رو کامل میرسین
> 
> یه دور دیگه بخونین؟همه درسا رو دوره میکنین؟


یکبار توی هفته ی اول پنچشنبه درسای حفظی رو میخونم کامل تقریبا (از روی نکات خلاصه ای که برای دینی و عربی دارم، برای ادبیات و زبان هم کامل میخونم تاریخ ادبیات و لغت هارو) یکبار هم هفته ی دوم چهارشنبه از تقریبا تمام درسا تست مروری میزنم. این تستارو یا بعضی کتابا خودشون آخر فصل آوردن، یا اینکه خودم وقتی داشتم تست میزدم یه سری تست واسه مرور علامت زدم.
پنجشنبه هم آزمون غیر حضوری رو میزنم و درسایی که درصدم توی آزمون غیر حضوری کم شده رو سعی میکنم دوباره کامل بخونم و تست بزنم (البته تا حالا وقت نکردم این مورد آخر رو انجام بدم. مرور هم تا حالا ناقص بوده ولی هر هفته دارم بهترش میکنم)

----------


## Lara27

من 8 تا غلط داشتم زیاده عایا؟

----------


## venus95

> من 8 تا غلط داشتم زیاده عایا؟


من 29 تازه پیشرفت کردم تا40تاهم داشتم فکرشوکن :Yahoo (77):

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> من 8 تا غلط داشتم زیاده عایا؟


خواهرم من دارم برای 50 تا غلط امداد میگیرم شما میگی 8 تا زیاده؟؟؟؟

زیاد نیست ولی شما که الان 8 تا میزنین خیلی بهتر  میتونین این 8 تا غلط رو به 8 تا صحیح تبدیل کنین.

----------


## Lara27

یعنی 8 تا کمه یا زیاده؟

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> یعنی 8 تا کمه یا زیاده؟


بنظر من که 8 تا غلط خیلی خوبه...البته بازم شاید بستگی به چیزای دیگم داشته باشه !

----------


## Lara27

> خواهرم من دارم برای 50 تا غلط امداد میگیرم شما میگی 8 تا زیاده؟؟؟؟
> 
> زیاد نیست ولی شما که الان 8 تا میزنین خیلی بهتر  میتونین این 8 تا غلط رو به 8 تا صحیح تبدیل کنین.




ممنون ما یه پشتیبانی داریم میخواد لوازم تحریر فروشی باز کنه :Yahoo (23): 

همش میگه غلط بالای 20 تا 2تا مداد و بالاتر 3تا و... 
از ترسم کم میزنم 
خخخخخ

خوبه نگفت اتد 
اینجوری هر ازمون دوتا اتد میشه 20 تومن خخخخخخخخخخخخخ :Yahoo (23): 

ازمون نرم که به صرفه تره

20تومن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## mbt.danial

> بله قبول دارم مثل همون پسری که عربیشو میخواست صد بزنه...


دقیقا

----------


## staar

سلام به نظر من حرف پشتیبانت درست نیست شانسیه ممکنه همشون غلط باشن به نظر من ریسک نکن منم همین مشکلو داشتم چون درسو درست نمیخوندم  تست هم نمیزدم  تست خیلی موثره شما نکته به نکته کتاب درسیو بخون تستشم بزن اشتباهت خیلی کم میشه ازمون قبلیم7100شدم اما خوب اشتباهاتم 26تا بود ترازم افت کرد پس ریسک نکن :Yahoo (83): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

بابا8تا عالیه

----------

